# Cách dùng serum với 4 bước cực hiệu quả cho da dầu bạn phải biết



## ynmiraheal (25/2/20)

Serum được chị em ưa chuộng trong các bước chăm sóc da hằng ngày vì tính ưu việt nhất về công dụng dưỡng da. Không chỉ da khô, da nhạy cảm, da dầu cũng có thể sử dụng serum để khắc phục các vấn đề da đổ dầu, sỉn màu và ngừa mụn. Tuy nhiên, để công dụng serum phát huy hiệu quả nhất, bạn hãy đảm bảo cách dùng serum khoa học và đúng cách. Tham khảo 4 bước cách dùng serum tốt nhất dưới đây.

*1. Da dầu là gì?*
Da dầu là làn da phổ biến ở Việt Nam do khí hậu nóng ẩm và tình trạng ô nhiễm môi trường. Vì cơ chế tiết dầu của da, da dầu cũng có ưu điểm là không bị khô mà luôn đảm bảo độ ẩm cần thiết. Nhờ đó, da luôn được bảo vệ bởi lớp dầu và ngăn ngừa lão hóa. Da dầu là loại da chậm lão hóa nhất. Nhược điểm của da dầu là da trông xịn màu, dễ bắt bụi, dễ bị dị ứng hoặc viêm da. Da dầu có nhiều loại. Bạn có thể nhận biết các loại da dầu dưới đây:

*Dầu do da bài tiết bã nhờn nhiều*: Đây là loại da dầu phổ biến, lỗ chân lông nở to, dễ gặp phải mụn trứng cá.
*Da dầu do không bài tiết được*: Đây là loại da không bóng nhờn, nhưng lỗ chân lông bị bít kín, các chất bụi bẩn, cặn bã không tiết ra được. Làn da sần sùi, lốm đốm đen.
*Da dầu vì thiếu nước*: Nhiều người quan niệm rằng, da dầu thì không cần dưỡng ẩm, tuy nhiên đây là một điều hoàn toàn sai lầm. Tình trạng da tiết dầu cũng có thể do làn da của bạn đang thiếu nước. Khi da quá khô không đủ nước, da sẽ tự sản sinh ra dầu nhờn để tăng độ ẩm cho da. Dấu hiệu nhận biết là tình trạng da dầu không xuất hiện thường xuyên.
_





Da dầu cũng cần được cấp ẩm để ngăn ngừa dầu nhờn_​
*2. Cách chọn serum cho da dầu hiệu quả*
Serum gần như là giải pháp hoàn hảo nhất để cải thiện các vấn đề về da hiệu quả hơn và nhanh hơn kem dưỡng. Hiện nay, các thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc đã cho ra đời rất nhiều dòng serum với các công dụng khác nhau bên cạnh tác dụng chính là dưỡng ẩm, như: chống lão hóa, kiềm dầu, trị mụn, làm dịu, dưỡng căng da…Thành phần của serum sẽ quyết định đến những công dụng mà nó mang lại.
Do đó, cách dùng serum cho da dầu luôn luôn cần thiết nếu bạn muốn làn da mình khỏe mạnh và đẹp hơn. Bạn cần chú ý đến thành phần serum phù hợp cho da dầu:

*Kiểm soát dầu*: muốn chọn loại serum để kiểm soát dầu thì bạn nên chú ý đến thành phần chiết xuất tốt cho da dầu như trà xanh, hoa cúc, hoa oải hương…
*Tẩy tế bào chết*: serum có khả năng tẩy tế bào chết thì serum đó phải chứa các thành phần tẩy tế bào chết hóa học như AHA, BHA.
*Dưỡng ẩm*: tác dụng dưỡng ẩm gần như là tác dụng cơ bản nhất của serum. Serum chứa hyaluronic acid thường có khả năng cấp ẩm rất tốt cho da.
*Vitamin C*: điều trị vấn đề da dầu không đều màu, bị nám, có vết thâm
*Retinol:* không chỉ xử lý tốt các nếp nhăn mà nó còn nó khả năng trị dầu mụn rất tốt
_





Da dầu không được lạm dụng quá nhiều thành phần cồn trong serum sẽ gây kích ứng da_​
*3. Cách dùng serum cho da dầu tốt nhất*
*Bước 1: Làm sạch da mặt đúng cách*
Cách dùng serum cho da dầu hiệu quả thì đầu tiên phải đảm bảo làm sạch da mặt. Da mặt được làm sạch sâu giúp các dưỡng chất của serum  hấp thụ tốt hơn và không gây nên tác dụng phụ. Bạn làm theo các bước làm sạch da dưới đây:

Tẩy trang đúng cách cho da ngay cả khi không sử dụng mỹ phẩm. Công đoạn này để loại bỏ các vết bẩn mà sửa rửa mặt không thể rửa trôi đi.
Rửa mặt bằng sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ, an toàn với làn da.
Tẩy da chết 2 lần/tuần để loại bỏ lớp tế bào sừng bong tróc mà sữa rửa mặt không làm sạch được.
Xông hơi da mặt bằng máy xông hoặc tiến hành tự xông mặt ở nhà. Với vài giọt tinh dầu để giúp da thư giãn, lỗ chân lông được giãn nở để hấp thụ dưỡng chất tốt hơn.
Lưu ý, quá trình làm sạch da nên làm ướt mặt bằng nước ấm. Rửa lại bằng nước mát.
*Bước 2: Thoa toner giữ ẩm cho da*
Toner có nhiệm vụ chính là kháng khuẩn, tẩy đi lớp bụi bẩn, dầu thừa mà sữa rửa mặt chưa làm sạch được. Toner giúp cân bằng độ pH trên da, se khít lỗ chân lông, là tiền đề giúp da dễ dàng hấp thụ các dưỡng chất từ serum và kem dưỡng. Toner với sữa rửa mặt như một cặp đôi giúp da được sạch sâu, da trở nên sáng đều và khỏe mạnh.
Để cách dùng serum mang lại hiệu quả cao, bạn nên sử dụng toner 2 lần một ngày vào buổi sáng sau khi thức dậy và buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ, dùng toner lần lượt theo các bước sau:

Đổ lượng vừa đủ toner vào lớp bông tẩy trang. Bạn nên chọn loại bông tẩy trang có viền thay vì loại bông dễ tách lớp. Lớp bông này giúp bạn thoa đều toner lên mặt với lượng vừa đủ và dễ làm sạch da hơn là chỉ dùng tay.
Lau nhẹ nhàng lớp bông khắp mặt tránh vùng mắt và môi, tuyệt đối không chà xát quá mạnh tay trên bề mặt da.
Đợi da khô, sau 5-10 phút sử dụng toner là khoảng thời gian tốt nhất để tiến hành cách dùng serum.
*Bước 3: Thoa serum dưỡng da*

Cách dùng serum đơn giản là thoa 1 ít serum lên những điểm khác nhau trên mặt, bằng cách chấm serum lên 5 điểm của khuôn mặt (giữa trán, đỉnh mũi, hai bên má và cằm). Sau đó xoa đều ra các vùng da mặt lớn hơn, lưu ý nhẹ nhàng.
Dùng đầu ngón tay của cả hai bàn tay vỗ nhẹ đều khắp mặt trong vòng 30 giây để tán đều các vùng serum và giúp serum thấm vào da mau hơn.
Khoảng hơn 1 phút sau bạn sẽ cảm giác được da mặt khô thoáng, tức lúc này serum đã hoàn toàn thấm vào da.
Nếu bạn có cảm giác ngứa ran khi bôi serum, cũng đừng quá lo lắng. Cảm giác này có thể là dấu hiệu cho các thành phần trong serum ví dụ như vitamin C hay retinoids đang thẩm thấu vào sâu bên trong. Chỉ khi nào da mặt khô ráo sau 3 phút bạn mới nên tiếp tục bôi lớp kem dưỡng lên sau đó.

_





Cách dùng serum đơn giản là nhỏ seurm thành các điểm trên mặt rồi vỗ nhẹ để serum thẩm thấu_​*Bước 4: Thoa kem dưỡng ẩm*
Kem dưỡng da thường được thoa sau cách dùng serum. Lớp kem dưỡng da này có công dụng như lớp áo bảo vệ cho serum không bị bốc hơi, da không bị khó chịu hoặc khô. Bên cạnh đó, việc sử dụng kết hợp giữa serum và kem dưỡng da sẽ tăng cường hiệu lực của cả hai trên da. Sau khi vừa bôi serum thì từ 3 đến 5 phút bạn sẽ thấy serum khô thoáng trên bề mặt da, lúc này bôi kem dưỡng da là hợp lý nhất. Lớp kem dưỡng được bôi trên bề mặt và thấm vào lớp thượng bì, đồng thời sẽ tạo thành một lớp bảo vệ da trên bề mặt, mang đến tác dụng dưỡng da hiệu quả.


----------

